

Mistakes Made In Starting Up - matthewphiong
http://www.ourstartupstory.com/10-mistakes-made-in-starting-up/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This just seems like blog spam - here's the actual article:

[http://www.quicksprout.com/2010/07/26/10-mistakes-youll-
make...](http://www.quicksprout.com/2010/07/26/10-mistakes-youll-make-when-
starting-a-business/)

